# Molly Says Good Morning



## 510picker (Aug 30, 2012)

Little Miss Molly says good morning to all of her friends on the cat forum


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I love it! How beautiful is SHE??? Great photo quality, too.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awww, what a sweetie.


----------



## coy (Sep 2, 2012)

She's beautiful. Looks exactly like the little kitten I'll be getting soon. How old is she?


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

Good morning Sweetie.......


----------



## 510picker (Aug 30, 2012)

coy said:


> She's beautiful. Looks exactly like the little kitten I'll be getting soon. How old is she?


Molly and her sister Lucy are a little over 5 months old. You can look for posts under my name to find more photos of both of them. They are both very sweet, loving little girls. They do have their bad moments too, as the photo below shows, but their sweet moments cancel out all (most) of the bad. Sorry for the poor photo quality, but I had to quickly grab my phone to "capture the moment."


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

awww they are so innocent looking in that last pic. Both are beauties!!


----------



## 510picker (Aug 30, 2012)

kittywitty said:


> awww they are so innocent looking in that last pic. Both are beauties!!


Yes, I'm sure they were wishing they had someone else to blame for dumping the cat food on the floor. They both look like they are saying "wasn't me!"


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Surely somebody came along and framed those poor little babies. They are too cute to do something bad.


----------



## 510picker (Aug 30, 2012)

They wanted to blame it on their brother Remi, but he was outside at the time


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow. Gorgeous cat!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like they are asking you who did this!?!


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

You have a model on your hands. Beautiful and a great poser.


----------



## Purple Sage (Sep 24, 2012)

Love the "who me?" photo.


----------



## 510picker (Aug 30, 2012)

PurpleSageRR said:


> Love the "who me?" photo.


Me too, even though the quality is terrible. It's obvious they know they are in trouble


----------

